# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  bán máy cnc 400x600

## Nguyen Duy Bao Khang

Muốn nâng cấp con máy chạy servo, cần cho em 400x600 ra đi, máy chạy driver RKD514L-C cho X và Z, motor 5pha PK569, và driver RKD514H-C cho trục Y, moto 5 pha PK599.
bán nguyên con, trong tủ điện đã có máy tính và màn hình, phần mềm đầy đủ, về lắp vào là phay nhôm ngọt ngào.

không 9 không 9 không 38 hai 79

----------

